# Yoyo and Amano?



## Irra (Dec 27, 2010)

I have a densly planted 46ga tank with some Amano shrimps in it.
My friend is looking for a home for a yoyo, it is a rescue operation. Is it safe for my Amano to have such a tankmate?


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

i wouldnt do it, it should go to someone who has other yoyos


----------



## Irra (Dec 27, 2010)

(
Thank you, mrobson
This is what I was thinking. We are in Hamilton. May be you know somebody who wants yoyo, "huge ugly algae eater" and red fin shark?


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Too bad you are so far. My Yoyos do great. And I like red tail sharks.


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

im sure you could find them loving homes on here or kwas.com or hdas.com the yoyo really should go to someone who already has a few.


----------

